# started loft



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

here my new loft on the process with the help of my little one still have alot of work inside I need ideas on the trap any comment is more than welcome


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

here are some more


----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Dang, where were you when I needed you, looks great


----------



## billyr70 (Jun 11, 2009)

Very nice. Keep the pics comeing.


----------



## inkedout81 (Mar 20, 2011)

its looking good...what size is this...can we see inside shots


----------



## alejandro10352 (Jan 4, 2011)

looking good, come to my house when you finish yours so we can start on mine ha ha!! just kidding. really good job!


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

wow thank you guys for the comments the loft size is a 12 x6 divided in 3 sections and more pictures to come by the end of the week


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

looks nice


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Denicnfx, I like your loft manager and construction helper. The loft design you are using is great. The ventilation enters at rear bottom and goes out at rear top? The hottest air will be at the very top where your windows are. I would make those windows able to open or open just under the roof at front top. Or maybe louvers high up on either end. You'll know when you get going and test it for yourself. As far as the trap goes I like to be able to walk my birds in so I would have mine at same level as top of aviary. I prefer stall traps or drop trap like Wingsonfire or Shadybugs smaller loft . All the best to you and yours. Nick..


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

Very nice looking loft, you got a good handyman helping you out there. Where are you going to put the trap door?


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Very nice looking loft! I'm going to be building another loft soon and I was wondering what is the clear product you used for the clear windows?


----------



## Goingatitagain (Feb 5, 2011)

Very nice job, great looking loft !!

Your loft manager looks ready to roll !!!


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

Beautiful!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

Looks good..I like Greek Boys advice about setting the drop traps / stall traps above the Aviaries. Make a solid landing board from end to end and frame it out from under the roof and you could double that space as a settling cage to trap train your birds. 
(Like the redrose starter loft just above the Aviaries) its how I built mine.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Denicanfx, a question please: the aviary all the way to the right has a smaller door than the other two sections. What purpose will this door serve? There is a fancier by the name of Jeff Ward from Canada. He posted a thread called "Ocean View Loft". This man built a loft with very similar design. Go to his personal profile page and check out his album. Again, very nice designed loft. You and your loft manager will share many quality father and son time. The best to you and your's, Nick..


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow awesome looking loft you have there , your guys are giving me great ideas when i start to make my own loft. one thing for sure who helping you have skills.


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

Greek Boy said:


> Denicanfx, a question please: the aviary all the way to the right has a smaller door than the other two sections. What purpose will this door serve? There is a fancier by the name of Jeff Ward from Canada. He posted a thread called "Ocean View Loft". This man built a loft with very similar design. Go to his personal profile page and check out his album. Again, very nice designed loft. You and your loft manager will share many quality father and son time. The best to you and your's, Nick..



Hello there Greek boy thank you for the comments me and my little buddy will have for sure great time's with our project pigeons had been a passion for me since I was a little boy and I'm trying to pass it out to my son.

going back to you question on the aviary that little door is on the side where I plan to have my breeders since there will be only prisoners I don't want to run the risk with my son opening a big door and bye bye my birds.
that opening is enough for me to put my vacuum hose for clean up's
best to you denicanfx


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

Gurbir said:


> Very nice looking loft! I'm going to be building another loft soon and I was wondering what is the clear product you used for the clear windows?


hi Gurbir that is 1/4 inch Plexiglas i prep drill holes for the screws and put clear phenoseal all around


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

chayi said:


> Very nice looking loft, you got a good handyman helping you out there. Where are you going to put the trap door?


hey chayi haven't decide yeah where to put it but Greekboy idea is to consider right where the aviary is.


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

jAxTecH said:


> Looks good..I like Greek Boys advice about setting the drop traps / stall traps above the Aviaries. Make a solid landing board from end to end and frame it out from under the roof and you could double that space as a settling cage to trap train your birds.
> (Like the redrose starter loft just above the Aviaries) its how I built mine.


hey jaxTecH thank you so much the idea of the extra space sounds great to me. any size suggestion on the trap will be really helpful

Thank you,


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

Greek Boy said:


> Denicnfx, I like your loft manager and construction helper. The loft design you are using is great. The ventilation enters at rear bottom and goes out at rear top? The hottest air will be at the very top where your windows are. I would make those windows able to open or open just under the roof at front top. Or maybe louvers high up on either end. You'll know when you get going and test it for yourself. As far as the trap goes I like to be able to walk my birds in so I would have mine at same level as top of aviary. I prefer stall traps or drop trap like Wingsonfire or Shadybugs smaller loft . All the best to you and yours. Nick..


"enters at rear bottom and goes out at rear top?" yes thats how i designed I will try to take some pictures tomorrow so you can see but you idea of the louvers high up will help a lot with ventilation so that's on the to do list as today.

thank you,


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

denicanfx said:


> hey jaxTecH thank you so much the idea of the extra space sounds great to me. any size suggestion on the trap will be really helpful
> 
> Thank you,



Honestly there are no "rules" to it. The idea is big enough for the bird to "tuck in and drop" and not too big that a bird of prey or a cat could get in. You want the design of your trap to fit the size of your race clock antenna pad.

I am using stall traps for now but I originally designed my trap system to be drop traps. My original traps specs (drop trap) are the height of each hole is 7" tall (to the high point of the arch) and 4 1/2" wide. The stall traps specs are slightly different..no arch and 8" tall and 4" wide.


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

You're doing a great job, really nice loft. I would put sputniks right on top of your aviary. That's what I did so I'm partial to that....LOL. I built 3 small ones for a friend and that's what his plan is.... it looks pretty sharp. Cheers, Jeff


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

As promese some pitures of the inside


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)




----------



## Wingsonfire (Dec 22, 2009)

Looking Great, very nice, very nice..


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Denicnfx, Very nice job on the interior. Professional job on your box perches. I like the way you grooved the boards out to fit into each other. Very strong and square that way. Again very nice! Nick


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

It looks very nice. Have you used pressure-treated wood in those aviaries or are you planning to paint/stain them? It is also a good idea to prevent mud around the loft.


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a suggestion, if you move your perch box off the wall about aan inch then you can scrape ALOT easier.


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

RodSD said:


> It looks very nice. Have you used pressure-treated wood in those aviaries or are you planning to paint/stain them? It is also a good idea to prevent mud around the loft.


hi there yes I'm planing on stain the aviary and paint the whole loft outside ones I get all my inside done. I'm going to start working on my breeder section and on the trap for the Yb today 

Thank you,


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Denicnfx, I don't think I made myself clear enough about where to put the traps. I would place the trap in the wall at rear of the aviary. The birds would land on top of aviary and walk into trap. You could have a trap for each section or one in the middle and birds go where you direct them. Thru the trap into a small cage which leads to each section by means of doors opened or closed. The entire top of aviary could be enclosed and made into another aviary. A full length door which is hinged at the top of first aviary. It opens and drops to same height of first aviay and extends your landing area. You could hold the door when open with two thin cables, one at each end instead of a piece of wood to rest the door on. These are only suggestions and of course you will want to discuss it with your loft manager. LOL, all the best, Nick..


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

coupe shots of my trap in progress


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

I see you went with a sputnik plan. Very nice, I hope it works out well for you. Nick..


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like your cooking with gas. Very nice!


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

very nice trap your setup is looking very nice like your aviary


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

check this out it might work out for you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=57_-U5Sx6Bo


----------



## Tim's Tumblers (Aug 5, 2009)

Very nice work... Birds will love it !! Ü


----------



## Jeff Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

It looks great, I love the sputniks, I'm betting your birds will have no trouble trapping through those.... good luck.


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

here some pictures of my new residents still have a lot to do in the breeders section and hens section i will post more pictures next week been Cain of busy to work on the loft


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Denicanfx- Loft looks good. I see you got your team of younsters started on training in the sputnik. Hope all goes smooth with your new team. They have a nice loft to fly home to. Nick..
PS- hows your loft manager doing with the new team of youngsters? I can't think of a better way to spend time with your son.


----------



## Birds (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice , very nice indeed !!! I hope your boss wasn't to hard on you . lol


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

is your child loves pigeon too


----------



## The_Dirteeone (Apr 18, 2010)

Im thinking you got yourself a very nice loft my friend!


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

Hey guys thank you for the comments he is very excited with the new team he already has his favorite it's a silver he named crisca. I took him yesterday to our first club meeting They were shipping for the Ob season and it was a great experience all the guys were very freindly and gave me great advice on yb training they even offered me new birds


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

denicanfx- Be careful when you accept new birds. Some fanciers look to rid themselves of birds that preformed poorly. Others really want to help a new fancier and give them good birds and advice to get started. And of course make sure the birds you are accepting are healthy. There is nothing worse than infecting your loft with disease. It is unfortunate but this is the world we live in. Some pigeon men hate to be beat by their own birds. Anyway all the best to you and I hope I haven't offended anyone. Nick..


----------



## scott70 (Feb 22, 2011)

*very nice*

very nice I am geting ready to build a new loft and yours is great looking loft hope I can do as well as you have


----------



## sunwater (Sep 2, 2010)

what where the meserments of the box perches?


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

sunwater said:


> what where the meserments of the box perches?


they are 11x9 by 6 1/2 deep


----------



## denicanfx (Mar 7, 2011)

Greek Boy said:


> denicanfx- Be careful when you accept new birds. Some fanciers look to rid themselves of birds that preformed poorly. Others really want to help a new fancier and give them good birds and advice to get started. And of course make sure the birds you are accepting are healthy. There is nothing worse than infecting your loft with disease. It is unfortunate but this is the world we live in. Some pigeon men hate to be beat by their own birds. Anyway all the best to you and I hope I haven't offended anyone. Nick..


 hey nick thanks for the advised yeah the guy who offer me the birds is the president of the club he is a great guy but i will make sure to put the new birds apart for a least two weeks


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

I loved the loft you built, How many pigeons will you be able to keep in it? I am planning to built a loft soon and you gave me some good ideas from your pics.


----------



## Greek Boy (Apr 12, 2010)

Denicanfx- good idea. I'm glad your getting birds from the president of your club. If you can find out how and when he medicates his birds, and what medications he uses. You will have to medicate when racing when you mix your birds with others in the crates off to the release points. All the best to you and your loft manager. Nick..


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

its better if your child loves pigeon too b/c he can continue to raise them


----------



## Socal909 (Apr 10, 2011)

that picture of your son is priceless! memories that will last a lifetime!


----------

